# Trying to decide between Wyndham Cypress Palms and Westgate Vacation Villas



## gateacher (Jan 27, 2008)

Both are two bedroom units........Wyndham sleeps 8............Westgate sleeps 10.  I will be traveling with DH, 3 sons (11,8, and 4) and possibly my parents.  What are the pros and cons of each of these timeshares?  I have read the reviews both on TUG and on tripadvisor.  Does either one have a kids pool area?


----------



## DianeV (Jan 29, 2008)

Neither have a kids pool area. Westgate has more pools but they are all pretty much the same basic pools. 

Cypress Palms has 2 pools that are basic but pretty nice. 

We have stayed at both and prefer Cypress Palms. Nicer people working there, clean, roomy units


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2008)

*Never Stayed At WesGate.  Had A Nice Stay Recently At Cypress Palms.*

Wyndham Cypress Palms -- when we stayed there earlier this month -- was short on the _wow_ factor (fancy-shmancey decor, etc.) but long on spaciousness, comfort, convenience, good location, amenities, & all those more important things.  We give it high marks. 

We have not (yet) stayed at any of the WestGate timeshares, though we've toured several of them (mostly for the freebies) & have found them generally attractive & appealing as shown on tour -- plenty of _wow_.   Even so, I'm not sure how eager we would be to sign up for a WestGate timeshare reservation.  We've been pretty much put off by some of the TUG-BBS commentary describing the overaggressive nature of the WestGate timeshare sellers & WestGate's reported _gimme-gimme-gimme_ attitude toward its owners & exchange guests. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 30, 2008)

We've been to both and greatly prefer Wyndham Cypress Palms.  Westgate has moved toward charging fees for exchange guests to participate in resort activities, though they do have a lot.

But Wyndham has lots of free access stuff for the family to use at the recreation center (some may be checked out to your room)... pool toys, board games, playstation, free coffees & popcorn.  They have a small arcade too and scheduled activities but both resorts offer these.  The owners lounge in the lobby building has a computer available for guests to use for 30 minutes at a time, for free.  This is a smaller, walkable resort and the staff is helpful and attentive.  They clean and start the gas grills when you want them (one is next to a pool and one is next to the covered playground).  They turned up the hot tub and pool temps when we asked.

Wyn CP is just 5 minutes further from Disney than WVV, if that.  The CVS at the corner had decent prices for a convenience mart.  You can also walk to several family-friendly restaurants without crossing Rt 192.  We'll stay there again soon.  If you go, call the week before and request one of the newly refurbished rooms.  They're doing a great job - about half the resort has been redone so far.  HTH.


----------



## jdb0822 (Feb 11, 2008)

if you want to go on vacation, relax and have a good time, then I would say Cypress Palms.

If you want to go on vacation, and be constantly assaulted with timshare pitches, then choose the vacation villas.


----------



## Kola (Feb 11, 2008)

jdb0822 said:


> If you want to go on vacation, and be constantly assaulted with timshare pitches, then choose the vacation villas.



One needs to learn to ignore their calls to attend receptions, meetings, info-updates or whatever tactics those professional sales artists use to get your attention. If you are willing to spend two or three hours listenting to their sales pitch in exchange for some discounted tickets - well that's your decision. In all fairness, we have been repeatedly *"assualted *with timeshare pitches" over the three weeks stay in December at two different Orlando Marriott's resorts. I firmly declined to attend any meetings,- period, fullstop. Should I decide to stay in any other Orlando resort I will do exactly the same. 

K.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 11, 2008)

jdb0822 said:


> if you want to go on vacation, relax and have a good time, then I would say Cypress Palms.
> 
> If you want to go on vacation, and be constantly assaulted with timshare pitches, then choose the vacation villas.



While it is certainly true that the sales pressure will be higher at Wastegate the resort itself is much larger and has better amenities than Cypress Palms.  

Except for the hard to avoid cart trip to the unit you can avoid the sales weasels by disconnecting your phone. Oh, accept the cart weasels invitation to the meeting (it gets them out of your unit) but don't attend unless you really want to.  

Pay no attention to the not so veiled threats - (If you don't attend you will be charged for damage, You must attend the maintenance meeting, etc) as you owe them NOTHING if you trade in or rent. Only if you take a discounted rate that requires a tour do you have to attend a Weasel Interrogation - otherwise blow them off (and do schedule so they'll reduce the attempts to get you to go & will hopefully waste time waiting for you to show up).  

While in general we prefer Wyndham resorts over Wastegates Cypress Palms has always been one of the poorer examples of Wyndham built resorts.  Wastegate has the obnoxious sales issues but is a very nice resort.


----------

